# Bushings on all 3/4" and larger conduits



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'd say check out 300.4(G). It refers to raceways containing conductors #4 or larger.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe in the specs of the job.... I thought it was required for "1 -1/2 and larger. The job I'm on now they want to be as current as possible even though the inspectors go on the 08 NEC in Washington still. I'm gonna flip through my code book now.

Someone will have the answer before me I'm sure. Care to chime in Cletis? How do u do dis?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

300.4 (G) addresses conductors 4 AWG and larger.

342.46 doesn't specify a trade size for IMC. 
344.46 " " RMC
352.46" " PVC

So on and so forth.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> 300.4 (G) addresses conductors 4 AWG and larger.
> 
> 342.46 doesn't specify a trade size for RMC.
> 344.46 " " FMC
> ...


Yeah I don't think there's any specific mention of a trade size requiring bushings. All it says in each raceway article, "Cut ends shall be reamed and deburred" or whatever.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Yeah I don't think there's any specific mention of a trade size requiring bushings. All it says in each raceway article, "Cut ends shall be reamed and deburred" or whatever.


It actually says:

*352.46 Bushings.* Where a conduit enters a box, fitting or other enclosure, a bushing or adapter shall be provided to protect the wire from abrasion unless the box, fitting or enclosure design provides equivalent protection.


----------



## Dusty0468 (Mar 3, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Had a foreman tell me that all conduits, 3/4 and larger require bushings on all threads, regardless of it being an emt connector, or threaded rigid conduit. I told him it is not in the 2008 or 2011, who is right?


I've been told the same thing, my boss just makes us put them on 1" and larger.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

its required on any conductors #4 and larger
it is required on RMC and PVC connectors unless the box has a hub


----------



## Dusty0468 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> its required on any conductors #4 and larger
> it is required on RMC and PVC connectors unless the box has a hub


So it's required on a 1/2" PVC TA?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> its required on any conductors #4 and larger
> it is required on RMC and PVC connectors unless the box has a hub


It's actually required for IMC and NUCC... I stopped digging in the book after I hit NUCC.

So it's not limited to just RMC and PVC. It applies to other areas of Chapter 3.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Dusty0468 said:


> So it's required on a 1/2" PVC TA?


Technically speaking, yes. Assuming what you're calling a TA is a male adapter.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bbsound said:


> its required on any conductors #4 and larger
> it is required on RMC and PVC connectors unless the box has a hub


What's an RMC connector?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> What's an RMC connector?


Rigid metallic conduit connector - compression connector - threadless connector :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

So the point here: Bushings are required for PVC MA's and threaded conduit, as well as when any conductors are #4 and larger - NOT on pipe size.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> What's an RMC connector?


An EMT connector on steroids. They do have threadless RMC connectors, but I think he's just a victim of a poorly structured sentence.

:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> So the point here: Bushings are required for PVC MA's and threaded conduit, as well as when any conductors are #4 and larger - NOT on pipe size.


That's correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> So the point here: Bushings are required for PVC MA's and threaded conduit, as well as when any conductors are #4 and larger - NOT on pipe size.


The Code is blind on pipe size. EMT connectors are not included on this requirement.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> An EMT connector on steroids. They do have threadless RMC connectors, but I think he's just a victim of a poorly structured sentence.
> 
> :laughing:


Why not use a meyers hub?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That's correct. :thumbsup:


Way to chime in after all the hard work has been done. :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Why not use a meyers hub?


It's one of many available options, given the situation.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> That's correct. :thumbsup:


:thumbup: winner winner chicken dinner :brows:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Way to chime in after all the hard work has been done. :laughing:


It's funny because I actually had a reply all typed out at the beginning of the thread and then deleted it because I didn't feel like looking up code references. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Why not use a meyers hub?


because a plastic bushing is a hell of a lot cheaper than a meyers hub...


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> because a plastic bushing is a hell of a lot cheaper than a meyers hub...


Than a thread less connector?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Than a thread less connector?


depends on size


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

FWIW, I think a guy would be nuts not to use a bushing on all sizes of RMC and IMC.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> FWIW, I think a guy would be nuts not to use a bushing on all sizes of RMC and IMC.


and if he didnt, it would be a code violation as well as stupid.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

i'd tell the boss to go bush his own pipe and leave mine alone.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

As long as your connector has an insulated throat. On one job I popped a 1/2" EMT throat insulator out and put it in 1/2" rigid nipple and it passed. 

The only times required is a) when it's over 250v and penetrates an enclosure with concentric or eccentric knockouts and then it's supposed to be a bond bushings or b) your connector/conduit doesn't have an insulated throat to protect against abrasion.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

LightsOn81 said:


> The only times required is a) when it's over 250v and penetrates an enclosure with concentric or eccentric knockouts and then it's supposed to be a bond bushings or


A bushing is not required just because you are over 250. You can bond the conduit in other ways.

Here is one example http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/thomas-betts/t-b-conduit-fittings/19554-50225-_6.html


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> because a plastic bushing is a hell of a lot cheaper than a meyers hub...





sparky970 said:


> Than a thread less connector?





TOOL_5150 said:


> depends on size


 I bid a job last week that required 4 - 4" rmc compression connectors. My cost was about $250 each


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

green light said:


> I bid a job last week that required 4 - 4" rmc compression connectors. My cost was about $250 each


4" meyers hub, $50


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> 4" meyers hub, $50


Couldnt use a meyers hub.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> FWIW, I think a guy would be nuts not to use a bushing on all sizes of RMC and IMC.


My inspector requires it regardless of size. I have even situations where there was not enough thread for the bushing to grab and the inspector tell me to glue it on "for PVC". I keep a 1 gallon bucket full of bushings, another for steel nuts.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

We work in one area that requires Phenolic bushings, little bit sturdier than regular plastic ones, lot more expensive, longer leadtime.


----------

